# 70 Hour Round Trip



## GoldenCupChamp (Dec 21, 2004)

I just returned from a 70 hour road trip in my LEX from Winnipeg, Manitoba to Pinehurst, North Carolina for a 9 day golf getaway.

35 hours non-stop one way.
35 hours non-stop on the return.

I put over 6000 Kms on it and I couldn't have been more satisfied with power/performance, fuel efficiency, highway handling at hight speed (especially cornering), interior cargo room, comfort, cockpit visibility, and the attractive dashboard/center console. Yes, I like the center console.

The large sunroof really makes an amazing difference to the feel of the size of the interior, especially after driving for 25 straight hours or so  My passenger even stood up through the sunroof to take photos of aircraft landing at O'hare.

The cargo area (rear seats folded down) fit two full-size suitcases, 2 golf bags, 2 duffle bags, road trip groceries and more. We could have brought along a 3rd person if we needed to and sat him in the 40% rear seat.

I'm most impressed with the look of the vehicle. There's just something about it that sets it apart from the rest of the parking lot. From the front grill/hood area to the rear tail light design, it's perfect for what I was looking for... An attractive, fuel efficient 4x4 that feels like a 4x4 and fits my family. I almost CRV'd because of the lack of any other choice (blah).

I love this vehicle.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Another Satisfied X-Trailer 

*NISSAN GUYS.... ARE YOU READING THIS????????* 

We want more options & accessories at Canada, Mexico, Australia, Philippines, Panama, UK, etc. (not just at Japan). 

Did I forget anybody??


----------



## GoldenCupChamp (Dec 21, 2004)

BTW, I loved the fact that I did not see another X-Trail at any time during my trip in the U.S.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

GoldenCupChamp said:


> BTW, I loved the fact that I did not see another X-Trail at any time during my trip in the U.S.


I thought that before I bought my X-trail. But, in the past five weeks since I bought it, they seem to be coming out of the woodwork. Every corner I turn, I seem to see one!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

GoldenCupChamp said:


> BTW, I loved the fact that I did not see another X-Trail at any time during my trip in the U.S.


Between Canada & Mexico, there's the only mayor market where X-Trail is not sold.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

70 hours is a long one, but all the road trips that I have taken, I enjoy the X cause it's nice and quite compare to my old car! 

I completetly agreed with the high speed handling capability of the X-Trial!! Don't know if you gut notice, heel and toe on this car is surprising easy.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

It is a comfortable highway cruiser. A couple of weeks ago I took an eight-hour run, caught a couple hours' sleep and drove right back. I did not experience the slightest discomfort the whole trip.


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

manuelga said:


> Another Satisfied X-Trailer
> 
> *NISSAN GUYS.... ARE YOU READING THIS????????*
> 
> ...


bump!

France?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Wow , almost 5½ year bump / revival...


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Zombie Thread.


----------

